# New Givenchy Mascara...really weird looking but I like it



## aziajs (Jun 4, 2008)

Is anyone as intrigued by this as I am? 

From Kiss And Makeup:







What Givenchy has done is used a SPHERICAL brush to reach every single lash on the eye. The idea is that this brush will reach all of the lashes to the root and the tip as you apply it vertically, coating the lashes with mascara It's made out of elastomer awhich helps it glide over lashes, and it offer precise application.

The formula is created from water and a cutting edge polymer which sticks to the lashes, separating and lengthening them.

It will be available this fall.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 4, 2008)

Oh my damn. I think I'll have that in my train case this fall. That is soooo unique


----------



## BabiDoll2185 (Jun 4, 2008)

ooOOHHh...I think I will definitely be purchasing this one...even if only because it looks like THAT!!!!


----------



## lovelyweapon (Jun 4, 2008)

Why Givenchy? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't wait for Dior or Lancome to duplicate this idea. (Imju Fibrewig would be off the chain with that brush!)


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 4, 2008)

looks kool


----------



## Hilly (Jun 4, 2008)

I want that!


----------



## CoConutNwuT (Jun 5, 2008)

i saw this on some other site and i was like omgeee!!! WOW!!!!! but i looked and couldn't find anything on it so i was like well maybe they were J/K lol but now that you say it comes out in the fall i cant wait!!!!! ahh! im so excited for this! it just looks so....so...Badass!!!!


----------



## frocher (Jun 5, 2008)

I would love to try that out, can't wait.


----------



## chameleonmary (Jun 5, 2008)

so freaking cute! shall i wait for maybelline or covergirl to dupe it as they did with the chanel inimitable i paid a small fortune for???


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jun 5, 2008)

It looks cool but I apply my mascara way too fast and I don't think I would have time to vertically coat each lash.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jun 5, 2008)

hehe, looks like a sea anemone.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jun 5, 2008)

Looks so cute! I really want to try it.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jun 5, 2008)

That looks so cute!  However, it really reminds me of a mideval mace. lol


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Jun 5, 2008)

...so it's got plastic in it then?


----------



## frocher (Jun 6, 2008)

..........


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Jun 7, 2008)

I've never tried Givenchy mascara's but I would love an applicator like this...  I usually end up cleaning the excess off the end of mascara wand and apply vertically like you would with this applicator anyways, so this is perfect for me


----------



## thelove4tequila (Jun 7, 2008)

I totally shouted "What the hell!?" out load. That's very interesting! I def want to try it!!


----------



## MAC_mallory (Jun 7, 2008)

that looks so weird! I want to try it


----------



## kimmy (Jun 7, 2008)

i've never looked at givenchy...but i'm gonna have to once this comes out. i dig it.


----------



## Nox (Jun 11, 2008)

I am not really blown away by any of Givenchy's mascara formulas, especially the Eye Fly one which I purchased for a small fortune.  I do not feel under any circumstances that I ever got what I paid for with this brand, and if this is the first, well that would be an exception.  

I don't know why I keep getting sucked into these things, it's like a shiny piece of paper on top of a mouse trap.  I keep going for it stupidly.


----------



## greentwig (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nox* 

 
_I don't know why I keep getting sucked into these things, it's like a shiny piece of paper on top of a mouse trap. I keep going for it stupidly._

 
LOL dito!


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jun 11, 2008)

i want to try tis!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jun 11, 2008)

woah, I'd love to try that out right now!


----------



## MissDeViousDiVa (Jun 13, 2008)

I wanna try it!


----------



## redambition (Jun 13, 2008)

very cool! 

i wonder if the idea actually works though...


----------



## kjaneb (Jun 13, 2008)

I am so bad at applying mascara that this wand looks great for me! Totally agree with the sea anemone comment though


----------



## aziajs (Jul 15, 2008)

The mascara is featured on beauty and the blog.  It looks great!

Beauty And The Blog: PREPARE TO BE AMAZED! Yes, Really!


----------



## RoseyPosey (Jul 16, 2008)

I can see myself stabbing my eye out now and being rushed to the hospital because i was applying makeup!

ETA: on that blog the writer shows a before and after, and im not really impressed. yes it coated the lashes, but it didnt make them full looking which is what i look for in mascara. i wont be watsing my money and illjust keep buying my loreal voluminous for 8 bucks because it is amazing!


----------



## jardinaires (Jul 16, 2008)

i don't know.

looks cool, it's a pretty smart idea, maybe not for every day mascara but for going out at night or evening when you're willing to spend a little more time on your makeup or just lashes in general. 

i just don't know how awesome the actual formula of mascara will be, sure the applicator looks neat but sometimes even with a neat brush the formula can be absolute crap.


----------



## concertina (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_The mascara is featured on beauty and the blog. It looks great!

Beauty And The Blog: PREPARE TO BE AMAZED! Yes, Really!_

 
Wow! thanks for posting that! 

I def. think I'll be buying this come August 7th....


----------



## mariecinder (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelove4tequila* 

 
_I totally shouted "What the hell!?" out load. That's very interesting! I def want to try it!!_

 
Me too! lol 

Its looks so scary! Guess I'm just a big fluffy wand type of girl.


----------



## Zantedge (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RoseyPosey* 

 
_I can see myself stabbing my eye out now and being rushed to the hospital because i was applying makeup!

ETA: on that blog the writer shows a before and after, and im not really impressed. yes it coated the lashes, but it didnt make them full looking which is what i look for in mascara. i wont be watsing my money and illjust keep buying my loreal voluminous for 8 bucks because it is amazing!_

 
I agree, and I think her lashes look a little clumped together too...


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow, that thing looks crazy.  Does anyone know how much it will be?


----------



## RoseyPosey (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zantedge* 

 
_I agree, and I think her lashes look a little clumped together too..._

 


Right! I mean yeah its a cool wand, but whats there to brag about?

"Hey girls, look how awesome this new mascara is!!! No, it doesnt do much for my eyelashes but how COOL is this new wand?" Yeah not worth it!!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clwkerric* 

 
_Wow, that thing looks crazy. Does anyone know how much it will be?_

 
It'll be $27 I believe. At this point, I'm going to hold my breath on it because if anything I would clump my lashes even more. I will stick with my Clinique and Avon mascaras.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 24, 2008)

That looks really interesting.


----------



## frocher (Jul 24, 2008)

......


----------



## Cachica (Jul 24, 2008)

You can always return it though... I would test it out if I was stateside.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 25, 2008)

it's got 2 reviews in MUA and both are very positive

Makeupalley Product Reviews of Givenchy Phenomen'eyes Mascara


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 25, 2008)

I think I might have to try this one out. I adore my traditional Givenchy mascara which is very buildable for va va va voom lashes. If i get it i will definitely review it for you all


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jul 25, 2008)

*I'll be buying. I love Givenchy's Eye Fly mascara (my HG mascara), so I've no doubt this one is great as well. It's certainly a novel idea!*


----------



## frocher (Jul 25, 2008)

....


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jul 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RoseyPosey* 

 
_I can see myself stabbing my eye out now and being rushed to the hospital because i was applying makeup!

ETA: on that blog the writer shows a before and after, and im not really impressed. yes it coated the lashes, but it didnt make them full looking which is what i look for in mascara. i wont be watsing my money and illjust keep buying my loreal voluminous for 8 bucks because it is amazing!_

 
I agree. Looking at the pics, it looks same as the results I get with L'oreal Telescopic. It looks nice and long and separated, but a mascara has to make my lashes look freaking incredible and better than any mascara out there for me to spend $27 on it


----------



## Patricia (Jul 26, 2008)

i really can't wait to try it!!!


----------



## aziajs (Aug 5, 2008)

New Review from BellaSugar:

Givenchy Phenomen'Eyes Mascara Review With Pictures | Givenchy, Givenchy Phenomen'Eyes Mascara, Mascara | BellaSugar - Beauty, Hair, & Skin.

 Quote:

  Seems it's the Summer of unusual mascaras. Lancôme and Estée Lauder are both launching vibrating versions — more on those soon — and Givenchy is also trying something new with its Phenomen'Eyes Mascara ($27).

The big difference with this mascara is its wand. Instead of a traditional brush or comb applicator, it has a small sphere with tiny bristles sticking out in every direction. The design is meant to allow more precise application, helping you wiggle the mascara from the base of each lash to its tip. I've tried it and I have a lot of things to say, so for the full review — plus a before-and-after photo — read more.


I won't lie to you: Using Phenomen'Eyes takes a little bit of practice, but after your first or second application, it's a breeze. The design of the brush really captures and separates each lash, and because you can easily reach lashes from different angles, the application is more precise than most traditional wands allow. The tradeoff: Application isn't as quick as it would be with most mascaras, but the results are, well, phenomenal.







This mascara does an amazing job of creating volume, definition, and length. Every time I finish applying a single coat, I'm wowed by what a difference it makes. My eyelashes look thick and full, almost like false lashes — without ever looking artificial or overdone. (Actually, I take that back; on lower lashes, this mascara is way too much.) My only complaint? The formula clumps a bit while going on. So if you laughed when I told you about mascara combs, now you know why they exist. Still, with a little finesse, you can use the wand to flick out the clumps.

Overall, it's a great mascara that I predict will be as big as DiorShow and Cover Girl Lash Blast — so don't be put off by its unusual look.


----------



## Nox (Aug 7, 2008)

I cannot believe I fell for Givenchy's tricks AGAIN. This mascara is lame for the $27 I threw away.  I pull out the wand, and what is inside???... a brush the size of a tic-tac???!  It took more time for me to use that thing across my whole eye length, than a conventional brush.  

There are a ton of perfectly good mascara wands out there that can do the same job as this flim flam one.  The actual mascara formula itself is not revolutionary.  The wand is a nice concept, and I believe it was patented, but please Givency, most makeup addicts know their way with a convetionally shaped brush, no flim flams needed.  The reason why this bramble bush brush would be in demand in the first place is because many women aren't familiar with the tricks of how to get all the itty-bitty side and under lashes with a regular wand (and the free little ones everyone likes to swipe at Sephora's).  If you already know how to do that, don't buy this mascara.


----------



## LatinaRose (Aug 7, 2008)

I really want to try it even though I hate spending more than $10 on mascara.  Anyone know how much it costs?


----------



## Nox (Aug 7, 2008)

^ It's regularly $27 at Sephoras, although I see from what a couple members mentioned, it's on sale, so I don't know.


----------



## cosMEtix (Aug 7, 2008)

It works really well, I ordered it from Sephora last week!


----------



## Swtest2Lips (Aug 9, 2008)

Gotta stop by sephora to try it out! dont wanna splurge on a 27 dollar mascara just to find out i dont like it


----------



## parcel25 (Aug 21, 2008)

I got this a few weeks ago from Sephora and I love it! It makes my mascara application so much easier.


----------



## BenefitAddict (Aug 21, 2008)

Totally going in my traincase.
You can buy it online now!
Sephora: Givenchy Phenomen'Eyes Mascara: Mascara


----------



## TDoll (Aug 21, 2008)

I MUST try this stuff! Very intriguing...


----------



## tiramisu (Aug 25, 2008)

Any more reviews on this? 
 I too am drawn to it only because it is so medieval looking and different.  But $27-worth different? IDk!


----------



## frocher (Aug 25, 2008)

............


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Aug 25, 2008)

I may try it once I'm done with my Chanel, Dior, NARS, and MAC. e_e If I ever get done with them!


----------



## greatscott2000 (Aug 25, 2008)

I tried it, loved it ,bought it. $27 is pretty steep but I think it is worth it. It definitely takes a light hand with application.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Aug 27, 2008)

I cannot wait to try it.


----------



## j_absinthe (Aug 27, 2008)

This definitely looks like something I'd like to try. I'm pretty sure Maybelline and Revlon and other drugstore brands will be jocking this though in a few seasons though. 

The wand reminds me of a sea urchin.


----------



## carrieann07 (Aug 28, 2008)

I have been using this mascara for the past week and I must say, I Love It!!

$27 is steep but  I feel like I use less product since one coat gives me the look I want. It makes my lashes super soft, gives beautiful length, and volumizes. Plus it cuts down on the time I spend applying. Normally I take 2-3 minutes trying to get my achieved look with lashblast. With this it takes me maybe 30 seconds tops!

I will definitely repurchase this!


----------



## aissa (Oct 9, 2008)

LOOKS HOT I HOPE IT'S REASONABLE


----------

